# Hitman Blood Money - DLL Problem



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2006)

i've installed the Hitman demo, when i start the game a error pops up saying the following file is missing, Re-install may solve the problem. i re-installed it but the problem is still there.

File Name---"*d3dx9_27.dll*


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 31, 2006)

no problem buddy :
just google d3dx9_27.dll  and u ll get the file u wanted just check it out.
same happens to me for nfs most wanted .


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 1, 2006)

I downloaded the dll file from dll-files.com & placed it in the game folder. 
Now the game starts but CRASHES without any error, just after the EIDOS cuscene (where they show a crow).


My PC Config-
HP Pavilion, 512MB RAM, Intel 915G chipset , Intel Integrated GMA 900 GFX, (128MB). XP Home Edition SP2.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2006)

thats cos ur config doesnt suport blood money....


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Aug 1, 2006)

i have installed hitman blood money provided in the digitdvd, when i started the game, the loading screen appears and after the loading completes in closing and returning to the desktop. any way to solve this problem.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 1, 2006)

install direct x runtime file form digit july 2006 dvd or from www.microsoft.com


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 2, 2006)

The game dosen't work on the 915 onboard chipset.Try and upgrade to a decent graphic card.Alternatively you can try the V1.2 patch for Hitman blood Money.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanx guys.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 2, 2006)

s18000rpm, see my spec:
HP pavilion.
256 MB RAM, 128 MB video RAM, 915G chipset,
the game runs well and yours is a better PC.
It should work without any hitches.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2006)

No abhi dude, it just crashes after that cuscene without any error messages.
As i mentioned above "i have placed that d3dx9_27.dll file in the GAME FOLDER,"
will it run if i place the dll file in the SYSTEM folder.

& Abhi_10_20, what is your HP Pavilion Model.  Mines HP Pavilion a1210in, & got it last November.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi s18000rpm,
I dont think, just by placing a missing dll file in a game folder would make it work. You have said that the game was installed perfectly. But, most of times, such dll errors occur if the game is not installed completely. In this case, even i cant figure out the problem.

By the way, I have a HP Pavilion m7260in mcPC, bought in December 05.

meanwhile, i will reinstall it on my comp and see where the dll file exists
exactly and update you when done.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 3, 2006)

s18000rpm :

u never know from where the dll file is missing from the game or from the
system.
so copy the .dll file to the system32 folder in windows folder .
and yes do update the directx.which directx version u have .


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2006)

the DirectX version in my PC is --"DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)" --  [ info form 'dxdiag' command].

My Digit DVD has some Heavy scratches, so i couldnt install/recover DirectX, & some other files.

i got the game from other mags DVD.


----------



## shellgame (Aug 4, 2006)

this is the problem with PC (hangups,errors,hardware requirements etc).thats why i love consoles bcos u dont have to care about the hardware requirement.right now i m playing the Hitman:blood money on my ps2 with out ne problem.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Aug 4, 2006)

I had the same problem. You are supposed to download the file and place it in the system32. I guess that should solve your problem as it solved mine.

Iam not sure about whether your config can run the game or not so can't comment on that.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 4, 2006)

If you have any problem about this game go to www.hitmanforum.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, for all your replies.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 4, 2006)

so yr problem get solved or not.


----------

